

A Backdoor In AMD's Catalyst OpenCL Library? - riquito
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTU2OTc

======
gcb0
Will be interesting to see what a video card backdoor can do.

capture private bitcoin wallet keys? call home when card is used to crack tons
of hashes?

my bet is just a dumb name for a production line test routine.

